# How can I use yum to download packages, even if they're installed?



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 11, 2011)

I need the Development Tools package for a CentOS machine on an intranet. So I built a CentOS desktop VM where it can touch the internet to pull down the needed packages. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/centos-linux-install-gcc-c-c-compiler/
shows theres 105 packages. When I run the command:

```
yum --downloadonly --downloaddir=. -y groupinstall "Development Tools"
```

I get 49 that need to be installed. It wont download whats installed already. I found one post that suggested adding --installroot=. to the command. But then yum doesnt like the URL for the repo.

Ideas on how I can get all these packages. The machine I need this on, doesnt even have make or binutils installed, its very barebones.


----------



## techlib (Sep 16, 2011)

Try a different repository:

```
#64 bit ISO repo
http://mirrors.hns.net.in/centos/5.5/os/x86_64/
```


----------

